# Oris Clipperton



## NativeTxn

Picked up my first ever Aquis today and decided on the Clipperton.

As the cliche goes, pics don't really do the dial justice. I'm a sucker for blue dials - have had a few, have seen/handled a lot. This is, by far, one of the most awesome blue dials I've ever seen in person.

I have a slightly over 6.5 inch wrist and was always worried that the 43.5mm size would be too big. But I was shocked when I tried it on that it seems to wear smaller. My guess is due to the lug tapering downward, more than anything else but IMO it wears smaller than my Black Bay blue.

As many have opined, the bracelet is exquisite for a piece in this price range. Super comfortable, drapes well, and I have never handled the older Aquis's but I don't see how I would personally prefer the somewhat heavier/chunkier bracelet on the older generation.

Overall, I'm extremely pleased and now I know why there is such a fuss around Oris in the watch community. It's a great piece for its price.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

Congrats on your Aquis!


----------



## tumbler

That is really nice! Congrats.


----------



## xherion

Ravishing!!


----------



## davidibiza

Soon will come to papa!! 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

One of the reasons I took to Oris divers was that I could wear them on my less than beefy wrist. Your Clipperton looks the biz. Congratulations.


----------



## mitchjrj

NativeTxn said:


> It's a great piece for its price.


I think that statement does a disservice to the Clipperton and the Aquis line in general. It's a great piece straight up.

Thinking of adding this to my previous gen black Aquis Date because of that dial, or the Source of Life LE as it introduces a pretty cool date complication.


----------



## NativeTxn

mitchjrj said:


> I think that statement does a disservice to the Clipperton and the Aquis line in general. It's a great piece straight up.
> 
> Thinking of adding this to my previous gen black Aquis Date because of that dial, or the Source of Life LE as it introduces a pretty cool date complication.


The source of life version looks awesome in pics. I really want to see one in person. Though then I'd be worried that I'd have to pick that one up too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn

Thanks everyone. Still loving it a day later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex

Congratulations on a fine watch! I too was surprised by how comfortable it felt on my wrist for its size.


----------



## NativeTxn

CaliMex said:


> Congratulations on a fine watch! I too was surprised by how comfortable it felt on my wrist for its size.


Thanks! And me too. It's one of, if not the most comfortable watches I currently have in the collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44

You say that the pictures don't do the dial justice? That dial looks fantastic in the pictures. I think you've given me a reason to visit my local dealer this weekend to try to see this one in person. 

Congrats on your new watch, enjoy it!


----------



## NativeTxn

mase44 said:


> You say that the pictures don't do the dial justice? That dial looks fantastic in the pictures. I think you've given me a reason to visit my local dealer this weekend to try to see this one in person.
> 
> Congrats on your new watch, enjoy it!


Definitely worth checking out in person if possible. See if they'll walk out to the parking lot with you to see it in the sun.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P695

That watch is beautiful!!! Congrats! I need to take a trip back down to Dallas soon, I think I am going to try and swing by an AD an check it out on wrist. I think there is one off the Tollway north of 121?

What size wrist do you have if I may ask? (nm, I see you said 6.5)


----------



## NativeTxn

P695 said:


> That watch is beautiful!!! Congrats! I need to take a trip back down to Dallas soon, I think I am going to try and swing by an AD an check it out on wrist. I think there is one off the Tollway north of 121?
> 
> What size wrist do you have if I may ask? (nm, I see you said 6.5)


Timeless Luxury Watches is at the NW corner of Lebanon and the Tollroad (though they are moving to Legacy West in Plano June 1st).

They are an Oris dealer, though I'd call prior to see if they have any in stock.

Not sure of other Oris dealers along the Tollroad other than them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P695

NativeTxn said:


> Timeless Luxury Watches is at the NW corner of Lebanon and the Tollroad (though they are moving to Legacy West in Plano June 1st).
> 
> They are an Oris dealer, though I'd call prior to see if they have any in stock.
> 
> Not sure of other Oris dealers along the Tollroad other than them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Perfect, I will give them a call. I kinda hope they don't have one because if they do.... well I don't know what the fastest I have ever caved in and bought a watch is but this might be a new record.


----------



## jalcon

Yes. That is one of those most beautiful blue dials I've seen. Awesome!


----------



## mplsabdullah

Great looking watch


----------



## NativeTxn

P695 said:


> Perfect, I will give them a call. I kinda hope they don't have one because if they do.... well I don't know what the fastest I have ever caved in and bought a watch is but this might be a new record.


If they don't have one in when you call, let me know and depending on my schedule I can try to meet you at Timeless so you can see the Clipperton. I live and work only about 10 minutes away and my schedule is usually pretty flexible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P695

NativeTxn said:


> If they don't have one in when you call, let me know and depending on my schedule I can try to meet you at Timeless so you can see the Clipperton. I live and work only about 10 minutes away and my schedule is usually pretty flexible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very generous of you and when I get close to taking a business trip down to Dallas I will message you if they don't have one and hopefully we can make that work! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

NativeTxn said:


> Picked up my first ever Aquis today and decided on the Clipperton.
> 
> As the cliche goes, pics don't really do the dial justice. I'm a sucker for blue dials - have had a few, have seen/handled a lot. This is, by far, one of the most awesome blue dials I've ever seen in person.
> 
> I have a slightly over 6.5 inch wrist and was always worried that the 43.5mm size would be too big. But I was shocked when I tried it on that it seems to wear smaller. My guess is due to the lug tapering downward, more than anything else but IMO it wears smaller than my Black Bay blue.
> 
> As many have opined, the bracelet is exquisite for a piece in this price range. Super comfortable, drapes well, and I have never handled the older Aquis's but I don't see how I would personally prefer the somewhat heavier/chunkier bracelet on the older generation.
> 
> Overall, I'm extremely pleased and now I know why there is such a fuss around Oris in the watch community. It's a great piece for its price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats my man!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

superb Aquis!


----------



## mase44

NativeTxn said:


> Definitely worth checking out in person if possible. See if they'll walk out to the parking lot with you to see it in the sun.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Waited until Saturday to head over to the dealer to check this one out in person. Loved the idea of seeing it in the sun.

My fatal error: forgot to check the weather. It has been pouring here all day.

So, Plan B: go one afternoon this week.


----------



## HamnJam

Thank you for this thread!

I always enjoyed the Aquis from afar as the specs always seemed too large but that Clipperton edition is WOW!

As smaller wristed at slightly over 6.5 inches, this may be worthwhile to try it out at an AD.


----------



## NativeTxn

HamnJam said:


> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> I always enjoyed the Aquis from afar as the specs always seemed too large but that Clipperton edition is WOW!
> 
> As smaller wristed at slightly over 6.5 inches, this may be worthwhile to try it out at an AD.


Definitely worth trying on. My wrist is about the same size and I always assumed the 43.5 would be too big. Until I tried it on. Definitely wears smaller than I was expecting.

And yes, the dial is crazy. Still find myself staring at it a week later amazed at the way light plays on it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

NativeTxn said:


> Picked up my first ever Aquis today and decided on the Clipperton.
> 
> As the cliche goes, pics don't really do the dial justice. I'm a sucker for blue dials - have had a few, have seen/handled a lot. This is, by far, one of the most awesome blue dials I've ever seen in person.
> 
> I have a slightly over 6.5 inch wrist and was always worried that the 43.5mm size would be too big. But I was shocked when I tried it on that it seems to wear smaller. My guess is due to the lug tapering downward, more than anything else but IMO it wears smaller than my Black Bay blue.
> 
> As many have opined, the bracelet is exquisite for a piece in this price range. Super comfortable, drapes well, and I have never handled the older Aquis's but I don't see how I would personally prefer the somewhat heavier/chunkier bracelet on the older generation.
> 
> Overall, I'm extremely pleased and now I know why there is such a fuss around Oris in the watch community. It's a great piece for its price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks superb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

P695 said:


> That watch is beautiful!!! Congrats! I need to take a trip back down to Dallas soon, I think I am going to try and swing by an AD an check it out on wrist. I think there is one off the Tollway north of 121?
> 
> What size wrist do you have if I may ask? (nm, I see you said 6.5)












Pop by and see us any time at Timeless ... you're correct with the location.

Give us a call if you know when you'll be stopping by as we only have one left in the store.

Have a great rest of the weekend

Regards

Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> It looks superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Is that from today's (4/7) morning wrist watch check?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

NativeTxn said:


> Nice. Is that from today's (4/7) morning wrist watch check?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Last week ... when we still had two. 
Then you came along 

Enjoy your Sunday mate

Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Last week ... when we still had two.
> Then you came along
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday mate
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha. Sorry about that (but not really!)

You too. See you next week when I come pick up the strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P695

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Pop by and see us any time at Timeless ... you're correct with the location.
> 
> Give us a call if you know when you'll be stopping by as we only have one left in the store.
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mike! I will be contacting you soon, thank you!


----------



## marksmith29

Thumbs up brother just got mine today with both options on the wrist strap. Size wrist? I'm a 7.25. It's perfect.


----------



## NativeTxn

marksmith29 said:


> Thumbs up brother just got mine today with both options on the wrist strap. Size wrist? I'm a 7.25. It's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 13073399


Congrats on the purchase!

I've got a 6.5" wrist and don't feel like it wears as big as it's 43.5mm size would suggest. Glad I tried it on because I love the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEngineer

Is it worth the premium in comparison to the regular Oris Blue Date? 

Also, Congratulations!


----------



## NativeTxn

TheEngineer said:


> Is it worth the premium in comparison to the regular Oris Blue Date?
> 
> Also, Congratulations!


I mean, only you can make that decision. For me it was. Comparing the Clipperton to the regular blue in person made it a no brainer for me.

The regular blue is nice, but the Clipperton is really something else, IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Congrats to all of you guys!!!


----------



## Biggles3

Have an option on the last available piece where I am but is on rubber and really wanted the steel bracelet but they are all booked. Decisions, decisions.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Congrats on the pickup.

I ended up getting one myself through Gnomon since the local Oris AD didn't have one (nor did they seem to know much about watches). The gradient blue is fantastic.


----------



## NativeTxn

Biggles3 said:


> Have an option on the last available piece where I am but is on rubber and really wanted the steel bracelet but they are all booked. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Not sure how much it would cost to purchase the bracelet after the fact, but I bought mine on the bracelet, and then purchased the rubber strap separately for the summer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

NativeTxn said:


> Not sure how much it would cost to purchase the bracelet after the fact, but I bought mine on the bracelet, and then purchased the rubber strap separately for the summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well on rubber it works out about $1600 which is ok but steel bracelet is quite pricey.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn

Biggles3 said:


> Well on rubber it works out about $1600 which is ok but steel bracelet is quite pricey.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Give Mike or Steve at Timeless Luxury Watches a call. They may still have a Clipperton on a bracelet in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

NativeTxn said:


> Give Mike or Steve at Timeless Luxury Watches a call. They may still have a Clipperton on a bracelet in stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but I'm in Asia with insanely high import tax so no longer purchase from overseas.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn

Biggles3 said:


> Thanks but I'm in Asia with insanely high import tax so no longer purchase from overseas.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Ah, gotcha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotterhound

I had two Oris divers - the first an Aquis (orange strap, black dial with orange markers) that I sold last year. More recently I sold my Great Barrier Reef II as I finally accepted it was just too big for my 6.5" wrist. Both were on rubber straps, so I promised myself the next Aquis would be on a bracelet. I had settled on getting the Staghorn, but then I saw this thread and went looking for prices on it. I found one in the UK from an AD offering a 20% discount on all their Oris existing stock which included a Clipperton! I caved in and bought...will post some pics when it arrives next week.


----------



## crazyotterhound

Look what arrived in the post today!










Very easy to resize the bracelet too. A quick wrist shot:


----------



## brybajlak

crazyotterhound said:


> I had two Oris divers - the first an Aquis (orange strap, black dial with orange markers) that I sold last year. More recently I sold my Great Barrier Reef II as I finally accepted it was just too big for my 6.5" wrist. Both were on rubber straps, so I promised myself the next Aquis would be on a bracelet. I had settled on getting the Staghorn, but then I saw this thread and went looking for prices on it. I found one in the UK from an AD offering a 20% discount on all their Oris existing stock which included a Clipperton! I caved in and bought...will post some pics when it arrives next week.


Awesome!! Looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_the_diver

crazyotterhound said:


> Look what arrived in the post today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy to resize the bracelet too. A quick wrist shot:


Stunning watch, congratulations!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Waiting mine to arrive  Anyone want to post a wrist shot or two to help ease the pain of waiting!!!


----------



## crazyotterhound

Sure thing...here's my Clipperton and my Source of Life side by side:









Don't know what happened to my previous pics on this thread, they were not showing for some reason (seems to be ok now, I'm using crappy old IE browser)


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

The pics aren't showing up for me (but I thank you for the effort!!). I am hoping mine arrives soon. It still hasn't shipped  But I called today, and it should be shipping soon. It will be my first Oris, and excited is the understatement of the year!!  luckily the pics on the first page are still visible. How are you liking the Source of Life edition? That's got to be difficult to decide which one to wear!!


----------



## mitchjrj

crazyotterhound said:


> Sure thing...here's my Clipperton and my Source of Life side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what happened to my previous pics on this thread, they were not showing for some reason (seems to be ok now, I'm using crappy old IE browser)


Beautiful.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

The Oris that would not be. Well, I placed an order with no grey market on September 19th. Cancelled it on October 12th. Ordered another one from Gnomon on the 12th. Still hasn't shipped (and is now showing out of stock...after I paid) 

I am starting to think I am destined not own this Oris Aquis Clipperton edition on bracelet.  Or I need to be more patient  Well, the date I wanted to have it by has passed now. If it doesn't ship by tomorrow night, I think I am going to take a hint from the universe and give up on that blue-ish beautiful dial. Those who are lucky enough to have one, thank you for posting pics to help keep the hope alive that I will join your ranks one day!!


----------



## King_Neptune

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> The Oris that would not be. Well, I placed an order with no grey market on September 19th. Cancelled it on October 12th. Ordered another one from Gnomon on the 12th. Still hasn't shipped (and is now showing out of stock...after I paid)
> 
> I am starting to think I am destined not own this Oris Aquis Clipperton edition on bracelet.  Or I need to be more patient  Well, the date I wanted to have it by has passed now. If it doesn't ship by tomorrow night, I think I am going to take a hint from the universe and give up on that blue-ish beautiful dial. Those who are lucky enough to have one, thank you for posting pics to help keep the hope alive that I will join your ranks one day!!


I'd contact Rob at Topper Jewelers by phone. He is an Oris AD and a forum sponsor. He does not quote prices by email. See the header banners in the Ball and Omega forums. The one in the Omega forum has the telephone number. He's well connected in the industry, and I'd bet he can at least give you the best perspective about availability. Tell him you are a forum member as well. His pricing is usually very competitive.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Thank you for the heads up!! I have actually looked at their site about several different watches (all Seiko and Grand Seiko), and didn't think about them for the Oris! 

I got an email this morning, and it says that the Oris is on its way from Switzerland to Singapore, and then to me  By this time next week, it will be on my wrist!

Excitedly bouncing off the walls is the understatement of the year!!!!!!!!!  They even gave me a little bonus for waiting, which is always appreciated!! Gnomon came through in the clinch!!! I do want to support forum sponsors, and I believe Gnomon is one as well. But I will definitely keep Rob at Topper in mind  

This is my first Oris, and I am looking forward to seeing it in the metal.


----------



## King_Neptune

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> ...I got an email this morning, and it says that the Oris is on its way from Switzerland to Singapore, and then to me  By this time next week, it will be on my wrist!...


:-!:-!:-!|>|>|>


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Loving this watch!!! It was worth the struggle!!!


----------



## Laserjock

I picked one of these up on a recent trip to Grand Cayman. Wife actually recommended I get it. Loves the face better than my IWC. Got it with the rubber strap and love it. Only have two autos...but the addiction is real LOL.


----------



## SW004

The Clipperton LE certainly is a fantastic looking watch, the blue sun ray dial pops. b-)


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

ordered a rubber strap, waiting for it to get to Topper's. Will post pics when it gets here!!


----------



## Gray_Panther

Ryan, are you on a watch spending spree?!

The Aquis looks great! How are you going to decide what to wear for the day between that and the AT?


----------



## Imbiton

love the Clipperton, and I also have it on Rubber but dreaming of a bracelet. The desperation is such that I am considering buying another 2018-2019 aquis with a bracelet and then swapping rubber/bracelet and selling the non-clipperton aquis one with the rubber to obtain the long yellow brick road of a Clipperton on a bracelet = all for a loss of less than spending $400 on a bracelet (or so my fantasy goes).


----------



## NativeTxn

Gray_Panther said:


> Ryan, are you on a watch spending spree?!
> 
> The Aquis looks great! How are you going to decide what to wear for the day between that and the AT?


Nah - this is an old thread. Bought my Clipperton a little over a year ago. Still love it. It got more wrist time than any other watch i have over the last year.

Half this week I wore the new AT to work, and the other half i wore the Apple Watch 4. Unfortunately (fortunately really), my company participates in a program where you can accrue points each year and get a substantial discount on health insurance if you hit certain totals. So, it looks like I will be wearing the Apple Watch frequently to make sure I get the points needed.

I have been brainstorming ideas on how to wear both it and the omega. Best case I can come up with is to wear the Apple Watch on my right arm slightly higher than usual so it stays under my shirt sleeve at work but will still count my steps and all of that, while wearing the omega on my left wrist (which is my normal watch wrist).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Get an arm band that has a slot to slide the apple watch into. Like the ones runners use to hold their ipods. 
Maybe that will work?


----------



## NativeTxn

Gray_Panther said:


> Get an arm band that has a slot to slide the apple watch into. Like the ones runners use to hold their ipods.
> Maybe that will work?


Yeah, I'll come up with something. I hate to admit it's actually pretty handy to have on the wrist but I have definitely have missed wearing my real watches over the last several days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

